# Import / Export



## sandstorm7722 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello , 

I am new to this site, and was hoping that someone could provide some "inside" knowledge.

I understand that the current crisis looks like it will have to get worse before it gets better and that it is very hard to find a job in Greece. However... the Australia economy has managed to weather the GFC well and the AUD iis strong.

I have had a reasonable amount of experience exporting product from Japan to Australia (cars mainly) I was thinking of exporting pitted olives (precut suitable for pizzas) in drums and distributing them. 

My questions are 1) are greek ports too difficult to deal with to make it worth while? 2) does anyone do olives in this way or is the quality too good to waste them on cooking?

I have a few more ideas to do my part to stimulate growth in Greece, but I will start with this idea for now!

Thanks in advance!


----------

